# Btec's



## ibs91 (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi guys/galsBasically posting this to inform all of you who may be wondering whether to a further education course/sixth form etc.Some of you may know that there are fairly new Btec Qualifications available. They are available as either a:Award - worth 1 A levelCertificate - worth 2 A level'sDiploma - worth 3 A level'sThey are recognised by most universities and employers and are available in many different subjects. I am posting this because I recently comepleted one and they are a great way of getting a qualification are much easier to do if you have IBS than normal A levels. This is because it is all 100% coursework so no exams! and can easily be done at home as well as in class. I just thought I would post this because it may give you another option to think about and may help you get a good qualification while suffering less.


----------

